# Non-toxic shot



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you need to use non-toxic shot while hunting upland game on the WMAs? For example, doves at WJF, or even pheasants or dove on the farms around any of the lakes, like Utah Lake? Or on the river above Deer Creek? Or grouse around Strawberry? 
If there is a regulation on this it would be helpful to know.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been a few years since I was a marsh rat, but I'm almost 100% sure you need to use non-toxic shot in any WMA's that pertain to waterfowl.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you are hunting on any wma you do need to shoot steal shot at what youa re hunting. if youa re hunting grouse up around the berry you dont need to use steal shot. I think you will be find useing lead around the provo river.but not shur on that one


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I checked the proc. It wasn't real clear on all of the WMAs. There is a table, but it doesn't list them all. Does anyone have better info?


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> Do you need to use non-toxic shot while hunting upland game on the WMAs? For example, doves at WJF, or even pheasants or dove on the farms around any of the lakes, like Utah Lake? Or on the river above Deer Creek? Or grouse around Strawberry?
> If there is a regulation on this it would be helpful to know.


Absolutly! Fish and game will check you and fine you if you are caught with lead shot on the wma's.


----------



## BirdHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you sure Tumblingwings, I always thought that too but according to:

Utah Code R657-9-10. Nontoxic Shot

1) Only nontoxic shot may be in possession or used while hunting waterfowl and coot.

(2) A person may not possess or use lead shot:

(a) while hunting waterfowl or coot in any area of the state;

(b) on federal refuges;

(c) on the following waterfowl management areas: Bicknell Bottoms, Blue Lake, Brown's Park, Clear Lake, Desert Lake, Farmington Bay, Harold S. Crane, Howard Slough, Locomotive Springs, Manti Meadow, Mills Meadows, Ogden Bay, Powell Slough, Public Shooting Grounds, Salt Creek, Stewart Lake, Timpie Springs; or

(d) on the Scott M. Matheson wetland preserve.

So according to this unless you are hunting waterfowl, then you can use lead on all WMA areas except the one's listed above. Anyone else have any other info on this ?


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

BirdHunter said:


> Are you sure Tumblingwings, I always thought that too but according to:
> 
> Utah Code R657-9-10. Nontoxic Shot
> 
> ...


Read it a little closer!
*2) A person may not possess or use lead shot:*
(a) while hunting waterfowl or coot in any area of the state;

(b) on federal refuges;

(*c) on the following waterfowl management areas: Bicknell Bottoms, Blue Lake, Brown's Park, Clear Lake, Desert Lake, Farmington Bay, Harold S. Crane, Howard Slough, Locomotive Springs, Manti Meadow, Mills Meadows, Ogden Bay, Powell Slough, Public Shooting Grounds, Salt Creek, Stewart Lake, Timpie Springs; or*
(d) on the Scott M. Matheson wetland preserve.

(C) is a subsection of (2)

So the jist is this...no lead on WMA's and federal refuges....If you pass shoot waterfowl in the middle of the desert you need Steel!


----------



## BirdHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

You are correct, however if I am hunting Chuckar on say the Carr Fork WMA, which is not listed as one of the WMA areas in that section of the Utah Code, then I can use lead provided I am not hunting waterfowl. Federal Refuges are not the same as WMA's and you do have to use steel and cannot posses any lead on all of them. Correct me if I am not understanding this right. I think we are getting things confused here on the WMA in which I am referring to WMA as wildlife management area, not waterfowl management area. I don't know which Loke was referring to but I am assuming WJF as Walter James Fitzjerald which is a wildlife management area and not listed on the Utah Code section for non-toxic shot.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

You are right as well!

Keep lead off the *listed *WMA's and off the Federal Refuges and you will be fine!


----------

